# [SOLVED] dhcpd / named: update failed: RRset exists

## jonaswidarsson

I have a setup where dhcpd is supposed to update the dns in the router computer so that my laptop can be accessed with "jw.runemo" when I am at work and "jw.widarsson.com" when I am home.

I had it working before, but since I got a new laptop I cannot get it right. I am suffering some problems related to playing around with hostnames and when I restart net.eth0 I get:

```
Feb 28 17:14:18 extra named[26054]: client 192.168.1.1#56683: updating zone 'runemo/IN': update failed: 'RRset exists (value dependent)' prerequisite not satisfied (NXRRSET)

Feb 28 17:14:18 extra dhcpd: if IN TXT jw.widarsson.com.runemo "31a62bbca522fa39f138eb66d40b150e43" rrset exists and IN A jw.widarsson.com.runemo 192.168.1.165 rrset exists delete IN A jw.widarsson.com.runemo 192.168.1.165: no such RRset.

```

I have spent an hour or so trying to find out where this cached info (either jw.widarsson.com.runemo or "31a62bbca522fa39f138eb66d40b150e43")resides so I can delete it, but I just don't find it. 

Does anyone know where this is stored on the filesystem?

using bind-9.2.5 and dhcp-3.0.1-r1

and on the laptop dhcpcd-2.0.0Last edited by jonaswidarsson on Wed Mar 01, 2006 8:48 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jonaswidarsson

BTW, what does RR mean?

I haven't found any definition on what it means neither any example.

----------

## jonaswidarsson

How silly.

Just a grep away...

it was in /var/lib/dhcp/dhcpd.leases

Now it's working again.

----------

